# Tell 402 readers about your YA title today for free



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

...post the link to your YA title on the wall here: https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfterTheHungerGames and I'll share it. I'm also happy to share thrillers, fantasy, or romance titles that fans of The Hunger Games would enjoy. Can't hurt to grow this page!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

I shared my novel Iron Bloom. 15-16 yo girl (she becomes 16 during the book) who can kill 100+ trained warriors by herself and defeat the greatest warrior of a barbarian nation. RAAAAAWR girl powa!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

glutton said:


> I shared my novel Iron Bloom. 15-16 yo girl (she becomes 16 during the book) who can kill 100+ trained warriors by herself and defeat the greatest warrior of a barbarian nation. RAAAAAWR girl powa!


Perfect! I'll get that shared right now.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks. Just posted about Myth Weaver.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

David J Normoyle said:


> Thanks. Just posted about Myth Weaver.


Great!

Ideally, I'd like to post at least 5 titles/day. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Rob May (Jun 18, 2012)

Just posted _Alien Disaster_ up there. I don't know how Hunger Gamey it is - feel free to take it down if you don't think it's right for your site!

Rob


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Just posted _Banjie the Beast_. It's YA fantasy, .


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Posted about my YA Static. Thanks for the opp!!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Excellent! I'll space these out a bit, but get them all shared yet today.


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Just posted my young adult thriller/horror-Let's Play in the Garden. Ages 14 and up!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

JGrover said:


> Just posted my young adult thriller/horror-Let's Play in the Garden. Ages 14 and up!


Thanks! Looks like we have some awesome titles here.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Just posted my free Angel in the Shadows, Book 1, age 12+.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Mythical the series follows two teens that join a military unit that combats the supernatural.

Book 1, Mythical: Heart of Stone
http://tinyurl.com/MHoSKindle

Books 1-3 available on Kndle and Nook


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Very cool. Is this just for today, or in general?


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

This isn't just for today. I'd love to grow the page, so please post often and spread the word with likes and shares!  

(This kind of page was originally Summer's idea, btw...she's had amazing results with her FB page).


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Reveal is free, I'll share it later tonight!


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Excellent. I'm in the middle of trying to get the first book in my series price-matched to free, so I'll share it once it goes live. Thanks!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

I posted my price matched book THE MEDIUM. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, I posted for my TImekeepers book.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll post in a week when the second book in my series is going on sale  (BookBub ad)

Hey, wouldn't it be cool if this facebook page grew into something with a mailing list for YA comparable to BookBub's YA list! I'd pay for that


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks.  I will post mine this evening.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Anya said:


> I'll post in a week when the second book in my series is going on sale  (BookBub ad)
> 
> Hey, wouldn't it be cool if this facebook page grew into something with a mailing list for YA comparable to BookBub's YA list! I'd pay for that


That would be amazing. I think I need a couple more likes first.


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

Will post Troll Or Derby.  Thanks for starting this.  Great idea.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

RedTash said:


> Will post Troll Or Derby. Thanks for starting this. Great idea.


You're welcome. Lisa just posted that most young adults find books via social media, so I think the page has real potential if we can keep it going. I'm off to share more titles!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I popped mine up there just now thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

FrankZubek said:


> I popped mine up there just now thanks for the opportunity!


Thank you. Now up to 411 fans.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks   Have posted


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks  Have posted


Got it, thanks! So many great titles...anyone else?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My novel Watcher's Web (signature below) has a 17yo protagonist.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> My novel Watcher's Web (signature below) has a 17yo protagonist.


Perfect. Cool cover. I'll try to get this posted later today. Just getting caught up on everyone's posts...thank you!


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Great idea  

Have just posted Soul Protector on the wall. Thank you!


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

My YA novella Cerulean is on sale this week for $.99. It is a dystopian so would fit well with your page's theme. 
Thanks for the opportunity!
http://www.amazon.com/Cerulean-One-Thousand-Blues-ebook/dp/B00A73LO4G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359588796


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you Amanda and Anna!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

I posted and 'liked'. Thanks so much for the opportunity!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

sarracannon said:


> I posted and 'liked'. Thanks so much for the opportunity!


Excellent! You're welcome. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I think I'm all caught up with shares. Did I miss anyone?


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

This page now has 422 followers and I'm eager for new posts from YA, fantasy, romance, and thriller writers. Stop by https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfterTheHungerGames

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

teashopgirl said:


> This page now has 422 followers and I'm eager for new posts from YA, fantasy, romance, and thriller writers. Stop by https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfterTheHungerGames
> 
> Thanks!


I posted my novel already but would it be good to tell the group about it being free this week?


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

glutton said:


> I posted my novel already but would it be good to tell the group about it being free this week?


Sure! I welcome repeat posters. The thing that will keep the page growing is a steady stream of good book suggestions and bargains.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.  We added OMG and have it part of our April 1st release plan for BRB, Book #2.  Thanks.


----------



## maritafowler (Nov 27, 2011)

I just posted to your FB page - thanks!


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Just posted - thanks!


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you so very much for this opportunity. I posted "Beacon", and a notice about the Part I being free this weekend, for your readers to peruse.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I just liked and added a post for Heiress of Lies- thank you!


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you very much. I have posted my link and liked the page. I'll share a few books from the page as well.


----------



## Randy M. (Aug 8, 2011)

I added my young adult novel, Morning Star. Thanks for the share.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

teashopgirl said:


> I think I'm all caught up with shares. Did I miss anyone?


Hi, thanks for sharing this. I just posted two free vampire books, liked your page, too. AWESOMENESS! !


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks! Going over to (re)post "Deep Into the Game."


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks. Have posted (again) - didn't realise I'd already posted in January


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. The page is look GREAT today--so many amazing books to share. I'll work my way through all of them in the next day or two. Keep 'em coming! I'm thinking of doing another mini ad campaign in a couple weeks as well to bring in more readers.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Great Facebook page! Have posted and liked. Thank you


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the offer - will also post and tell others to like, too


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh wait, you're supposed to post yourself and not ask for a post? Forgot about that, I will post now...


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

glutton said:


> Oh wait, you're supposed to post yourself and not ask for a post? Forgot about that, I will post now...


I'm flexible, but yes, it's better if you just post it. Then I go back through and share the posts, first come, first served. That way it's easier not to miss one. (However, if I do miss a title, you can message me here at KB, I'm on most days).


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Shorts are okay?


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

teashopgirl said:


> Thanks, everyone. The page is look GREAT today--so many amazing books to share. I'll work my way through all of them in the next day or two. Keep 'em coming! I'm thinking of doing another mini ad campaign in a couple weeks as well to bring in more readers.


Thanks again, TSG! We appreciate the targeted exposure. We wish your page one million fans...overnight!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

momilp said:


> Shorts are okay?


Definitely.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Thanks again, TSG! We appreciate the targeted exposure. We wish your page one million fans...overnight!


You're very welcome. Me too!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

teashopgirl said:


> Definitely.


Thank you!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Are you interested in any middle grade books, or strictly YA?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Just posted. Thanks again for the opportunity


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Just posted my eBook week sale for Paper Dolls - thanks!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Mark Feggeler said:


> Are you interested in any middle grade books, or strictly YA?


Sure, MG is welcomed.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks a million! I just posted "The Psi Squad."


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

I do not have an active Facebook account.

Here is a link for Ages Past, YA and Adult.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008LFL4MY/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

Just posted New Zapata!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Posted Mortality up there  Thanks so much!


----------



## MarcyB (Feb 10, 2013)

I am listing my new ya short story today, "Prom for One."  Thanks so much!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Great, thanks everyone!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

...a month later and now it's 452 readers. 

Please keep posting and spreading the word about this Facebook page. I'm happy to share your titles, and I think the page could really spark this summer when Catching Fire comes out in theaters.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Great Facebook page. I posted my new book and "Liked".

Christine Kersey


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Christine Kersey said:


> Great Facebook page. I posted my new book and "Liked".
> 
> Christine Kersey


Thank you.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks to some awesome tips from Summer today, this page has grown to 484 likes! Please post your title, we have to give all these readers something good to consider.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks.  I just posted mine.


----------



## Just Another Writer (Mar 14, 2013)

Is it strictly YA? I have a new adult thriller/horror I'd love to post but it does have sex scenes in it.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I think as long as it's not erotica, it should work. Thanks!


----------



## Just Another Writer (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool! No, it's definitely not erotica!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Cool. Quick question for anyone out there who is an Amazon affiliate: how do you create links with your affiliate code? I know it's very simple, but don't have the hang of it yet. Do I just add my affiliate code to the end of the link?

Thank you!


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

I just added my newest. We don't normally market it as YA, but its squeaky clean and much of the story line is about a teenage girl.


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

This is a great idea, and a cool service for authors! My book The Thirst Within, first in a new vampire romance series (2nd link in my signature), is free until 4/28. I'll post a link to the amazon product page. I just published it this month so it's got very few reviews, but hopefully the free promo will help with that! 

Thanks! I'm going to like your fb page


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

teashopgirl said:


> Cool. Quick question for anyone out there who is an Amazon affiliate: how do you create links with your affiliate code? I know it's very simple, but don't have the hang of it yet. Do I just add my affiliate code to the end of the link?
> 
> Thank you!


Simply substitute your Associates ID in the link format below:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/ASIN/?tag=YourIDHere-20

It's simple, yes


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Stella S. said:


> Simply substitute your Associates ID in the link format below:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/ASIN/?tag=YourIDHere-20
> 
> It's simple, yes


Thank you!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Mockingjay.net just shared the page, so we're up to 512 readers and climbing.  Keep your book links coming!


----------



## andrew420 (Apr 23, 2013)

This opportunity is great! I just posted a link to The Revenge Game.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a perfect book for that audience releasing next week that's gettin' some buzz, so I'll post once it's out. Glad to see movement on the page again!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> I have a perfect book for that audience releasing next week that's gettin' some buzz, so I'll post once it's out. Glad to see movement on the page again!


Sounds good. Thanks!

Now that I've figured out how to be an affiliate, I'm more motivated to grow the page. I've been busy sharing it with other HG fan sites.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting my book today! I actually came across the site via FB, _then _realized this was the same site, so it looks like you're getting some movement. Let's hope it goes viral!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Thanks for posting my book today! I actually came across the site via FB, _then _realized this was the same site, so it looks like you're getting some movement. Let's hope it goes viral!


You're very welcome. And that's great to hear!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, I shared the page today too. It's good timing since HG2 movie is coming out, and it'll be on people's minds again.


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you! I see your link to my book!!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

We are up to 527 likers!


----------

